# Tractr show featuring IH



## B.West (Jun 15, 2009)

The County Line Sod-Busters are featuring IH on July 18&19. I want to invite everyone to attend. I should be a great time. We are just south of Effingham, IL. You can check us out at www.prairiedays.com


----------

